# Would you pay this?



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2013)

So as some of you know already, I'm on a mission to find another family member a JC Higgins early 50s Colorflow.

But, I found this Higgins that appears to be in good shape minus the Colorflow jeweled tank and correct rear rack.
He is looking for the green model.

Is $200 too much for this one? Sounds like a fair price and because, I love to haggle, I might get it cheaper....so the other question is if this is too pricey, what is a fair offer....$150?...has a nice condition springer it appears.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 2, 2013)

I would pay the $200.


----------



## jkent (Jul 2, 2013)

I second that! $200 no shipping sounds like a deal....


----------



## jpromo (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh yeah, that's a 200$ bike all day long.

I always thought this model was the precursor to the Colorflow, built only in 48-49 before the CF introduction in 1950. The only differences being the rack, tank didn't come with "speed holes" or the later jewels, and the paint scheme. But I see this one looks like it has the '52 and later springer style.. so maybe they were sold as contemporaries as well. Nice bike indeed.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 2, 2013)

*200*

It's a no brainer grab it


----------



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks guys.
The main problem with this bike is that the seller says the clutch is bad on the rear hub.
I assumed he meant it was a 2 speed kickback but, he says that it is a single (JC Higgins scripted brake arm). He also says that you can start to pedal and then the crank slips and starts to free spin. So the hub will need replacing which I don't relace wheels yet and not ready to start yet. So If I do pick this one up I will need to replace the wheel complete.

Not wanted to hear for a $200 bike....I'm thinking with the needed repair, no more than $150.
I'll keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 2, 2013)

It'll just need a regreasing and probably one internal part. You don't need to replace the whole hub. I have Musselman guts laying around and I should have any part that needs replacing for the cost of postage.

It actually sounds like the hub driver may be the issue. I replaced one on a Higgins hub of mine because the base of the threads was busted off and not grabbing. So I may no longer have an extra driver but everything else. They're simple hubs to work on too.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2013)

*made him an offer*

Hey Belle....long time no hear
Well, he accepted my offer but, I requested a better shot of the front fork. Last thing I need is a bent one...seems my past few purchases have had this issue,

I also called the son n law of the family member that wanted me to find hm his 52 Colorflow to see if he'd be willing to help me out with the switch over needed parts and a repaint to the green he had as a kid....and he said he would.
I might have to contact Wayne to see if would take on the job.

Good hearing from you Belle and Jason I'll let know what is needed for the hub repair....if I do get this.

thx


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 2, 2013)

You got it cheap!! It has the correct tank and rack for that model... It's a '54 Deluxe, like this one...

Photo credit: Mr. Huffman - 37Fleetwood.. Scott S.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 2, 2013)

*As jpromo says .......*



jd56 said:


> Thanks guys.
> The main problem with this bike is that the seller says the clutch is bad on the rear hub.
> I assumed he meant it was a 2 speed kickback but, he says that it is a single (JC Higgins scripted brake arm). He also says that you can start to pedal and then the crank slips and starts to free spin. So the hub will need replacing which I don't relace wheels yet and not ready to start yet. So If I do pick this one up I will need to replace the wheel complete.
> 
> ...




I had an original 1948 Roadmaster Luxury Liner that I rode & rode & rode .... I never went through the bike like I do these days ... What eventually happened was the crusty old grease did just what your hub is doing ... the grease was so old it was dried up & crystallized almost .. I pulled it apart & cleaned it & 40 weight motor oil on the actual discs & greased the bearings & re-assembled & it was like new again ... simple cheap fix more than likely ,,,


 ride vintage ... Frank


----------



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reference pic and catalog.
The rear rack side jewels and lens....was this a battery operated lighted rack?
I see screw holes non the aft section of the rack where I would think is to mount a batt tray?







Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Read the Catalog*

Well I just got home and read the catalog page from above on the rear rack and see it was a 4way taillight. Now that is cool. I would love to see what a nice 4way rear rack looks like including, the battery tray and the underside showing the lenses...etc.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Sometimes deals are final.....disappointing to say the least*

So I rushed home to send the seller some info on the bike he agreed to sell me for $150 and here is a message I got on my email when I logged on.
:eek:

Money talks and the BS walks. Sometimes haggling doesn't work. But, I know I honor a deal when one is struck.....scruples, I say.
 I was kind in my response and expressed my disappointment but, wished him the best..


*John  

I'm sorry but it is sold.  I got  a call from someone who was on vacation at the shore.  He was not a collector but thought it looked neat.  Offered to pay $200 sight unseen with PayPal but i didn't have a Paypal account. Someone else came over and bought it for $200.  *


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 2, 2013)

That sux, but it's happened to me a few times. When you see a good deal, you better jump and run. You snooze...you lose


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 3, 2013)

*John...*

John,
 This bike is worth $300.00 all day long. $200.00 was a great price. The only way to get bikes like these
is to grab the cash and jump into your car. 
  Oh well, there will be others..............Wayne


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 3, 2013)

Great price for the bike cause i dont see anyhting missing on it except for the headlight. Plus the chrome looks like it will clean up. Good luck on getting cheaper and nice find!!


----------



## wspeid (Jul 4, 2013)

oh man. JD, I thought I was the local low bidder  ... of course, I've got a fondness for those bee hive springers... that would have been a nice one to get in your stable.

B


----------

